# رصد أداء المشروعات و تقييم الموقف



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اهدى إخوانى هذه المشاركة عسى ان تنفعنا فى توحيد المفاهيم و تقييم اداء المشروعات التى نعمل بها
اليكم رابط الموضوع

http://www.4shared.com/document/UH7fi3kR/___.html

و هذا أيضا مشروع برنامج لتطبيق الموضوع

http://www.4shared.com/document/Q-jXHQVH/Project_Monitoring_and_Control.html

اسألكم الدعاء :60:


----------



## impire (9 فبراير 2011)

ملفات هايلة ياهندسة
ألف شكر على الجهد الرائع


----------



## Jamal (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## saidelsayedab (11 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## abosalah1 (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (21 مارس 2011)

impire قال:


> ملفات هايلة ياهندسة
> ألف شكر على الجهد الرائع


اسأل الله ان ينتفع بها الجميع و تكون خطوه فى طريق عمل آليات عربيه لإدارة المشروعات الهندسيه


----------



## صلاح على محمد شاور (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مع التمنيات بدوام التوفيق


----------



## walaa22222 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نايف العنزي (21 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد19775 (20 فبراير 2017)

نفع الله بك


----------



## safa aldin (23 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

